# Behringer UAC202 soundcard calibration problem



## WereWolf84 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm totally novice in the REW, I just got myself a Behringer UAC202, I'm currently encounter some soundcard calibration problem in the very first step, I have tried many times but it seems that I can't get a flat FR at "0" axis, very much appreciates if anyone can advise & help me


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

what does the plot look like without smoothing applied? It is likely there is some monitoring active, i.e. some of the input is being fed back to the output creating a feedback loop. Make sure the playback volume setting for the soundcard line input is muted.


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Make sure the monitor switch on the sound card is off.
Go to the Control Panel >Hardware and Sound >Manage audio devices, Playback tab, ensure the USB sound card is enabled as the default device. (see the very last slide).
After the speaker playback levels are set, go to the recording tab, and follow the settings for the microphone.
Connect soundcard to the laptop. then only open REW
Finally,on the sound card, connect the Right input with the Right output.
Try my settings below and see if it works.
Adjust the Output Volume and Input Volume until you get close to 12dB on the Right level meter.
Good Luck.


----------



## WereWolf84 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi JohnM, I'm herewith attached the plot without smoothing applied

Hi DocWong, yes, I followed exactly every steps that you've posted

FYI, I'm actually using the RCA (red & white) from the normal composite cables (red, white & yellow), is that ok?


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

I am also using the same kind of cables.
Under the recording > Microphone properties>Listen tab, make sure the box for listen to this device is unchecked.
That is all I can think of at the moment.
I am sure the experts will be here to help you further.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks more like the noise floor of an unconnected input than an actual signal, you can get another view by looking at the Scope tab after running the loopback to see what the input signal actually looks like. How do you have your cables connected?


----------



## WereWolf84 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm actually using the RCA (red & white) from the normal composite cables (red, white & yellow)..........The connection is like this: RS SPL analog meter output -> (red RCA) -> Behringer UAC202 right input, then Behringer UAC202 right output -> (red RCA) -> RCA Y splitter -> (red & white RCA) -> receiver's Video Aux L & R Audio input

the RCA Y splitter is something like below

Please correct me if I'm wrong in any part of the connection chain


----------



## johnr (Jan 6, 2007)

Make sure you are using a stereo to left-right mono splitter and not a mono to dual mono one. The picture you show (same color for both plugs) leads me to believe that is a mono to dual mono splitter.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

WereWolf84 said:


> I'm actually using the RCA (red & white) from the normal composite cables (red, white & yellow)..........The connection is like this: RS SPL analog meter output -> (red RCA) -> Behringer UAC202 right input, then Behringer UAC202 right output -> (red RCA) -> RCA Y splitter -> (red & white RCA) -> receiver's Video Aux L & R Audio input


That’s the correct connection scheme when you go to calibrate levels and do actual measurement. However, it’s not the connection for calibrating the sound card. For that, the soundcard input and output should be looped (connected) with a single cable.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

